# First Pics: Audi A1 Officially Official



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've come across the first wave of Audi A1 photos via a remote market source. Initial model information, these photos and possibly more shots are scheduled to go live perhaps as early as this evening but since we have the shots and we're not held by an embargo we're going to run them for your viewing pleasure. We've not put watermarks all over them and would appreciate people not clipping our logo from the bottom as a return nod. For those who do, we'll know who you are because you'll have the same crops as us.







Click the link at the bottom for 1024 higher res versions of these shots. Enjoy.
















































* Photo Gallery *


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: First Pics: Audi A1 Officially Official ([email protected])*

Aw man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: First Pics: Audi A1 Officially Official (blue98jettavr6)*

Sorry man. Give us a few hours.


----------



## Chickenspank (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: First Pics: Audi A1 Officially Official ([email protected])*

Front looks ok, but the back, reminds me of another disaster of a car. Did they use the Volvo C30 as inspiration for this design?


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

Kind of looks like a really angry midget. Must be mad because he doesn't have a sunroof.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (rconn14)*

awesome. want it. bring it. now.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: First Pics: Audi A1 Officially Official ([email protected])*

One can always count on VWoA/AoA for missed opportunities. Here's to another.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: First Pics: Audi A1 Officially Official (PUMA4kicks)*

Stubby. Curious how it will look in person.


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: First Pics: Audi A1 Officially Official (KnockKnock)*

Really like the result of the new A1, it is still an Audi, it has the looks of the brand...but still has the hability of bringing something new... Also the launch campaign was very well prepared...everyone was waiting for months to see the result.
It's going to be a success!!!


----------

